# Salmon Steaks



## martin1950 (May 18, 2021)

With only 2 1/2 years w/ my pellet pooper I decided to try some salmon steaks. Not for table ware but for true smoked fish for snacking and cracker spread and things like that so I'm by-passing the 145* mark. Set my Grilla Alpha Dual Smoke at 225*, mode 2. in my Pit Boss 820D. Wet brined for 36hrs w/ my own concoction that I've used successfully in my Brinkman water smoker for over 2 decades. So I'm closely watching the moisture level, don't want jerky but I want it on the drier side of table food. With a little over 2hrs in and the thickest steak reads 160* and still pretty moist. Guess I'll just test it every 5*. The enclose picture is at start-up.
After 3 hrs and an IT of 170*, It's done with the moisture level where I like it. Look out cream cheese and crackers, I'm coming for ya.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 18, 2021)

A little thinner slice of the salmon to begin with might yield better results in a timely fashion?


----------



## flatbroke (May 18, 2021)

Looks great.  I will take top left.  zippy can get the middle bottom


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 18, 2021)

Looks fantastic!  That how I use to do them.  Need get it back on the menu.


----------



## zippy12 (May 18, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Looks great.  I will take top left.  zippy can get the middle bottom


No!  I want the bottom right!


----------



## Winterrider (May 18, 2021)

Been a long time, those look really tasty.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2021)

Those will make some awesome fish dip!
Al


----------

